# portland



## noavg55 (Jan 2, 2003)

going to portland this july for the first time looking for some bike shops to hit.some cross stuff wouldbe cool.also taking the wife and kids 13&3 looking for some family things to do will be there two full days thanks


----------



## ethebull (May 30, 2007)

Ooo, this is a hot bed for frame builders in recent years, but I don't know the local shops. Vanilla, Pereira, and Ira Ryan are terrific builders there. You might want to send each of them a quick note to get input on your visit, and perhaps an invite to check out their facilities.


----------



## dead flag blues (Aug 26, 2004)

River City Bicycles http://rivercitybicycles.com/
Bike Gallery http://www.bikegallery.com/content/Bike_Gallery/home.html
Cycle Path http://www.cyclepathnw.com/
En Selle http://local.yahoo.com/details;_ylt=AhrgOBAvlYjewLgr5ojKnIOHNcIF?id=21946897&state=OR&city=Portland&stx=en+selle&csz=Portland%2C+OR&fr=dd-local-more&ed=c9atKq131DzbkmHpTvTedOvTVQww7wx0P30ToOQcOhk157eFmk4pkbI5&lcscb=xJWov232owK

RCB has a Merckx shrine and free coffee, not to mention tons of Calfees, Cervelos, Waterfords, Specialized, Cannondales. Have a Serotta cross bike in stock, a nice rack of Bianchi, Lemond, cross bikes.

Bike Gallery has numerous locations. HUGE Trek dealer, fantastic service. Shannon manages the Hollywood store and has his Cross Crusade championship belt on the wall.

CyclePath has a good supply of off the wall stuff: Moots, Van Dessel, etc... Guys who own it cross.

En Selle is a one man shop, specializing in custom stuff: Merckx, Land Shark, Pegoretti, etc.. Jack does a lot of cross builds.


If you like beer, hit Laurelwood Brewpub. Close to Hollywood Bike Gallery. Fantastic beer and food, and incredibly kid-friendly. 

Definitely take the kids on a hike in Washington Park, or explore the waterfront at Tom McCall Park. Maybe Powell's (huge bookstore). 

Have fun!


----------



## djmungbeanz (Jan 13, 2006)

Voodoo donuts


----------



## dead flag blues (Aug 26, 2004)

djmungbeanz said:


> Voodoo donuts


not the most kid-friendly donut shop, but it's cool.


----------



## noavg55 (Jan 2, 2003)

thanks for the replys guys we wrer going to go voodoo is it that bad fof kids??


----------



## djmungbeanz (Jan 13, 2006)

noavg55 said:


> thanks for the replys guys we wrer going to go voodoo is it that bad fof kids??


Well, there really isn't any sitting room, let alone standing room at Voodoo. That and the sidewalk there gets congested with the Paris Theater's punk rock teenager overflow at nite.


----------



## dead flag blues (Aug 26, 2004)

voodoo really isn't that bad, just don't go during one of their infamous contests.

http://voodoodoughnut.com/index.html

http://www.myspace.com/the_magic_is_in_the_hole

if you're in that neighborhood, stop by Stumptown (on sw 3rd) for a coffee. http://stumptowncoffee.com/


----------



## bismo37 (Mar 22, 2002)

Some of the doughnuts have rather interesting names and shapes. Some of the flyers posted on the door and walls can be risque as well, but I've seen parent's bring their kids there during the day. Depends on how much they want to hide from their kids, i guess.


----------



## pdxtim (Nov 15, 2004)

*try City Bikes, Sellwood Cycle, zoo*

City Bikes is an interesting, unique Portland type place http://www.citybikes.coop/. Not much new stuff but lots of used parts. Other cities should have shops like this but many don't. Sellwood Cycle http://www.sellwoodcycle.com/ is a good place for cross. One of their employees (co-owner), Erik Tonkin, is a great cross rider. Your kids might like the Oregon Zoo http://www.oregonzoo.org/. Pretty nice as far as zoos go.

Have fun, it's a GREAT city.


----------

